# Sizing Burton Ion boots



## Scrobs (11 mo ago)

I have been riding Ion's for years and they fit true to size in my experience. size 12 shoe and size 12 boot. Toe box will be tight when first trying them on but it breaks in quickly.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Kk. Do you have any idea what your mondo size is?


----------



## Scrobs (11 mo ago)

I dont


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Been a few years since i put on some ions but they were pretty bang on to my shoe size. I felt they fit tighter than the slx or imperial. I cant comment on current year size though.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

mondo is your foot length in cm. Heel against a wall, mark the longest toe and measure. Boot manufactures list mondo size conversion but it doesn’t mean it’s a correct fit. Nothing replaces trying on the boots. Buy a couple of sizes from a store that does free returns and return the ones that dont fit.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

I guess you are right, just try them on.


----------



## scsurf (Feb 21, 2019)

They don’t last nearly as long as they used to… faster break in but like 1/3 the life in my experience. Personally feel like other boots have passed it by but if it fits your foot well it’s still a quality boot.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

I don’t really ride that much. ~10 times a year, so I guess they will last me some years either way. But I want to size them right, so they dont blow up size wise at day 10.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

scsurf said:


> They don’t last nearly as long as they used to… faster break in but like 1/3 the life in my experience. Personally feel like other boots have passed it by but if it fits your foot well it’s still a quality boot.


This is so true. It’s bad how burton boot quality has gone so far downhill. Slx boots were high quality a decade ago. My current pair are soft as after about 30 days and you can feel the cheapness. Fit great but gees, for the price they ask. This is pretty much all burton products these days though, quality is tanking hard


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

If they break down and get soft after just 30 days, I guess I should just return them.

Edit: which brands are know to last longer?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mike256 said:


> Been a few years since i put on some ions but they were pretty bang on to my shoe size. I felt they fit tighter than the slx or imperial. I cant comment on current year size though.


Agree, I found the Ion just a smidge tighter than the SLX around the toe box in the same size. They have close to similar liners (Life to Life+) and I feel they will pack out but the Ion is a stiffer boot than the SLX.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

True to mondo for me. 

Ion's shell is solid and will far outlast the liners. With Lifeliners I think they aimed for day 1 comfort and sacrificed longevity in the process when switching. They can be heated after packing out to regain some of the original volume though.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Trying on the IONs 280 mondo now. My big toes are touching on both feet while the boots are tightened down and I’m standing with legs bent, but nothing bad yet. But the toes are toching more than slightly, which is what the guides online says they should. Other than that, no significant pressure points, yet.

Hard to get perfect mondo meassurements, but I get between 280-283 depending on how hard I push my feet into the wall etc. I thought I ordered size 280 and 285, but turns out I got 280 and 290 sent from the shop. Any tips on what I should do/consider?


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Luffe said:


> Trying on the IONs 280 mondo now. My big toes are touching on both feet while the boots are tightened down and I’m standing with legs bent, but nothing bad yet. But the toes are toching more than slightly, which is what the guides online says they should. Other than that, no significant pressure points, yet.
> 
> Hard to get perfect mondo meassurements, but I get between 280-283 depending on how hard I push my feet into the wall etc. I thought I ordered size 280 and 285, but turns out I got 280 and 290 sent from the shop. Any tips on what I should do/consider?


Assuming you are 283, I'd pick 280 over 290. Lifeliner being what it is, you will bed into them pretty quickly, quicker if you heat mold. Ideally, I would have chosen 285 with the aim of putting in some meatier insoles like Remind. Ions have thin outer soles so some proper insoles help. 290s will be too sloppy for you so don't be tempted by their comfort.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m not even going to take the 290s out of the box. My options are keeping these or returning them, and go to a shop next fall and try several models from different Brands. I think they have Deluxe, Vans and Burton at least. Maybe some more. But I’ll have to pay a at least a 200 dollar premium then. If the other vans or deluxe are more durable or fit my feet better, it might be worth it.

edit: 282/283mm left foot and ~280mm right foot is what I seem to end up at.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Check out the thread about wide feet. From the pictures it looks like you have wider than normal feet. That will be a problem and you'd have to get some wide boots...









Petition for more WIDE snowboard boot options


Hey all, Thanks to Wiredsport's insane snowboard boot knowledge and undeniable foot fetish, it has recently come to my attention that I have wide feet. In fact, many people on here have recently discovered that they have wide feet after properly measuring. "Who cares?", you say. Well, it has...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

I seem to be normal width for my lenght. It’s only the lenght that I’m kinda worried about, but I guess I should just trust in the mondopoint system and Wiredsports. It’s my 28cm foot that pushes the most, so size 280 should be right.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Luffe said:


> I seem to be normal width for my lenght. It’s only the lenght that I’m kinda worried about, but I guess I should just trust in the mondopoint system and Wiredsports. It’s my 28cm foot that pushes the most, so size 280 should be right.


Well if you really are a normal width, I'd say yes trust it but then you'd have to get a 285 if your feet are ~283cm. I wouldn't get smaller than your mondo unless the boot is known for beeing a touch big (which the Ion isn't). Sure if you can, the smaller boot would be preferable but I wouldn't risk it if you are not willing to resell thee Ion with a loss and buy another boot (which I had to do multiple times to get the right boot).
How did you measure your feet? I could get a pretty accurate length measurement only the width I found, is quite hard to measure IMO. Although it's a difference if you put weight on your foot or not (which I think is a problem wiredsports never mentioned anywhere), I just assumed you should measure with weight on your foot, since you will put weight on it when you are riding as well. In videos or pictures where they show you how to measure your foot, a lot of the times it's clearly visible that the person doesn't put any weight on it's foot, which quickly can make a difference of a few mm... especially width- wise.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Luffe said:


> I seem to be normal width for my lenght. It’s only the lenght that I’m kinda worried about, but I guess I should just trust in the mondopoint system and Wiredsports. It’s my 28cm foot that pushes the most, so size 280 should be right.


No, if your feet are between 28.0cm and 28.5cm, you are a size 28.5 aka an US 10.5 not a 28.0.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

fzst said:


> Well if you really are a normal width, I'd say yes trust it but then you'd have to get a 285 if your feet are ~283cm. I wouldn't get smaller than your mondo unless the boot is known for beeing a touch big (which the Ion isn't). Sure if you can, the smaller boot would be preferable but I wouldn't risk it if you are not willing to resell thee Ion with a loss and buy another boot (which I had to do multiple times to get the right boot).
> How did you measure your feet? I could get a pretty accurate length measurement only the width I found, is quite hard to measure IMO. Although it's a difference if you put weight on your foot or not (which I think is a problem wiredsports never mentioned anywhere), I just assumed you should measure with weight on your foot, since you will put weight on it when you are riding as well. In videos or pictures where they show you how to measure your foot, a lot of the times it's clearly visible that the person doesn't put any weight on it's foot, which quickly can make a difference of a few mm... especially width- wise.


Yep I'm 30.8 mondo and Ion US13 (310) for me feels like it's on the minimum. I have Jbars inserted in and my foot feels really locked in to the boot with zero movement at all and a slight bit of toe pressure. They haven't been broken in so they should relax a little. My '18 SLX feel a few mm bigger as they have broken in.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

I decided to just go with the 280, as my right foot is the one that feels tightest, and I measure it to 28.0cm. When I took out the liner and put my foot in the shell, I had about a finger + a little bit of space in the heel, so I believe I’ll be golden once they pack out. Should be ish the same as Craig for the right foot. I want the minimum size possible. My left foot doesn’t hurt anyways, and my right foot(shorter foot) is my back foot, which gets the most weight while riding.

The response I get from these boots when strapping in at home are on another level than my outworn ones, so I guess they will be a huge step up for me. Hopefully I won’t have to crank down on my boots and straps anymore.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Luffe said:


> I decided to just go with the 280, as my right foot is the one that feels tightest, and I measure it to 28.0cm. When I took out the liner and put my foot in the shell, I had about a finger + a little bit of space in the heel, so I believe I’ll be golden once they pack out. Should be ish the same as Craig for the right foot. I want the minimum size possible. My left foot doesn’t hurt anyways, and my right foot(shorter foot) is my back foot, which gets the most weight while riding.
> 
> The response I get from these boots when strapping in at home are on another level than my outworn ones, so I guess they will be a huge step up for me. Hopefully I won’t have to crank down on my boots and straps anymore.


Well if you feel comfortable in the 280, I'd say keep these ones for sure. It's always best to go as small as possible. I would strongly recommand getting a heatmold and some insoles especially if this is your first "right-sized" boot.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

fzst said:


> Well if you feel comfortable in the 280, I'd say keep these ones for sure. It's always best to go as small as possible. I would strongly recommand getting a heatmold and some insoles especially if this is your first "right-sized" boot.


They are getting noticably more comfortable already after just having them on for 2 hours. Yes, I’ll get some insoles. But I’ll wait a little, as according to Wiredsports, you should let them pack out first.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Luffe said:


> They are getting noticably more comfortable already after just having them on for 2 hours. Yes, I’ll get some insoles. But I’ll wait a little, as according to Wiredsports, you should let them pack out first.


Before heatmolding?
As far as I know -and wiredsports does recommand that as well- you should heatmold them first thing when you get them (and decided that they fit) because the foam respondes to the heatmold better if it's brandnew. They will pack out with time regardless of heatmolding them or not. If you get a heatmold, do it with the insoles you want to put in them otherwise the fit won't be as good and could cause more problems than it solves. Me for example: I'm not able to wear a boot in my actual size without my insoles because without them my foot collapses way more and pushes forward.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

fzst said:


> Before heatmolding?
> As far as I know -and wiredsports does recommand that as well- you should heatmold them first thing when you get them (and decided that they fit) because the foam respondes to the heatmold better if it's brandnew. They will pack out with time regardless of heatmolding them or not. If you get a heatmold, do it with the insoles you want to put in them otherwise the fit won't be as good and could cause more problems than it solves. Me for example: I'm not able to wear a boot in my actual size without my insoles because without them my foot collapses way more and pushes forward.


I’m not planning on heat molding. They don’t hurt or anything, and I don’t have a place to do it either. 

About the insoles, I’ve read both to swap insoles before and after you break them in. Pretty sure I read that @Wiredsport recommended to wait a bit first. But that advice might have changed over time, as I’ve read through a lot of old threads now. @BurtonAvenger recommends to swap the insoles first in his videos, so I guess its up for debate. I don’t have flat feet or anything, but some arch support might not be a bad idea either, so I’m planning on trying some aftermarket insoles. Seems most brands skimp on the insoles to keep the price down.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

Honestly: If you don't plan on heatmolding the boots, it doesn't really matter when you insert the insoles (I still would wear it from the first day on).
Just to be clear: Pack out doesn't mean form to your foot, that's a common misconception. Wearing a boot doesn't have the same effect as heatmolding. Heatmolding lets the material expand and then it dents in where it needs to, your body cannot produce enough heat to introduce this process. Heatmolding can give you amazing heelhold (it certainly did for me) whereas with packing out, you will just get a sloppier fit the more you wear it. This will happen with a boot that's been heatmolded as well of course but you start with a way better fit.
So... -> get a heatmold it's worth it


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

fzst said:


> Honestly: If you don't plan on heatmolding the boots, it doesn't really matter when you insert the insoles (I still would wear it from the first day on).
> Just to be clear: Pack out doesn't mean form to your foot, that's a common misconception. Wearing a boot doesn't have the same effect as heatmolding. Heatmolding lets the material expand and then it dents in where it needs to, your body cannot produce enough heat to introduce this process. Heatmolding can give you amazing heelhold (it certainly did for me) whereas with packing out, you will just get a sloppier fit the more you wear it. This will happen with a boot that's been heatmolded as well of course but you start with a way better fit.
> So... -> get a heatmold it's worth it


Maybe I should consider it then. How does the warm rice method work? Heel hold is super important


----------

